# Site Upgrade



## pjk (Jun 5, 2012)

You may notice the forum looks slightly different. I just upgraded to the latest version of vBulletin. There are a few new features, most notably a new posting editor. There is now BBcode table support, and other new editing options. There is also an auto-save built into it so if your browser crashes or you leave by accident, your post won't be lost.

Expect a new skin/theme in the near future. Please report any bugs/errors you notice here.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah I saw this while the update was happening looks good!


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 5, 2012)

'Go Advanced' button no longer works on my older posts.

it still opens up the old editor, as opposed to going advanced straight away.

EDIT: now it doesn't work on any post, including this one

and every time I click away it asks me if I want to leave the page as there is stuff in the editor... even if there isn't


----------



## Brest (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for the update Pat!

"Please enter the option for your


Spoiler



tag" =D


----------



## ThomasJE (Jun 5, 2012)

Thisisreallycool!
However, when I go to insert a table, this happens (see attachment). So I have to go to full screen, or zoom out to get to the 'OK' button. Could you remove the big gap, so we can see the 'OK button, even on small laptop screens?


----------



## Dene (Jun 5, 2012)

Oooh it's pretty <3

EDIT: After some use, deary me I love it! It's so much faster to navigate, and it's all pretty, and just seems so much cleaner to me. <3<3<3 the new upgrade.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 5, 2012)

Not that anyone really uses it, but I added a button for [noparse][/noparse] tags


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ooh, it looks really nice


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 5, 2012)

'Go Advanced' button no longer works, on anything.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jun 5, 2012)

Georgeanderre said:


> 'Go Advanced' button no longer works, on anything.



It worked for me earlier. I don't see why it wouldn't work now.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 5, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> It worked for me earlier. I don't see why it wouldn't work now.



Try editing an old post, then click 'Go Advanced' it does not work on any of my previous posts... including this one once I've posted it.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> I really like the "*The threads below have not been updated since your last visit but still contain unread posts."
> message.*​



wasn't that always there?


----------



## ThomasJE (Jun 5, 2012)

Georgeanderre said:


> Try editing an old post, then click 'Go Advanced' it does not work on any of my previous posts... including this one once I've posted it.



Ah yes, it doesn't work. However, after you have the quick editor up, if you click 'Edit Post' again, then it takes you to the advanced editor.


----------



## pjk (Jun 5, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Ah yes, it doesn't work. However, after you have the quick editor up, if you click 'Edit Post' again, then it takes you to the advanced editor.


Working on solving this. It is an issue with the theme that should be solved soon.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 5, 2012)

pjk said:


> Working on solving this. It is an issue with the theme that should be solved soon.



Thought it might of been something software related.. hope you can sort it without too much trouble


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 5, 2012)

I really do hope the blue on blue on blue is just temporary as you experiment with the site? Some things are hard to read and it hurts to read too.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Jun 6, 2012)

^ I don't enjoy the color scheme, really. Kinda hard on the eyes.


----------



## cityzach (Jun 6, 2012)

I dislike the color :/


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 6, 2012)

I see the Facebook connect is back. Heh.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 6, 2012)

To be honest I don't really like the new design  , 'cept for the post function.


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 6, 2012)

If you don't like the color - 
Click "Settings" at the top of Speedsolving.
Click "General Settings" on the bar on the left
Scroll down to what I think is the third setting-thing from the bottom, something like Forum Skins
Click vBulletin Default Fixed
Save Changes


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 6, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> If you don't like the color -
> Click "Settings" at the top of Speedsolving.
> Click "General Settings" on the bar on the left
> Scroll down to what I think is the third setting-thing from the bottom, something like Forum Skins
> ...


Thank you so much! It worked.


----------



## Henrik (Jun 6, 2012)

I can't get the button for the side bar to work.

The double arrow for the competition feed/ FB "like" picture / news feed and so on.

This has happened at the same time as the update. 
So I can't push it for the side-bar to hide/show.

I don't know if that is a general problem/issue or if its just on my PC, I use chrome btw.


----------



## Bob (Jun 8, 2012)

The site no longer works on my Android phone. I just get a blank page. Is this related to the upgrade?


----------



## pjk (Jun 8, 2012)

Bob said:


> The site no longer works on my Android phone. I just get a blank page. Is this related to the upgrade?


Possibly. Are you browsing directly to speedsolving.com? Or using m.speedsolving.com? I just tried and both work fine on my Android, although I haven't done any extensive testing.


----------



## Julian (Jun 8, 2012)

Bob said:


> The site no longer works on my Android phone. I just get a blank page. Is this related to the upgrade?


This was happening on my iPod as well, problem fixed when I added /index to the end of the URL.


----------



## pjk (Jun 8, 2012)

Julian said:


> This was happening on my iPod as well, problem fixed when I added /index to the end of the URL.


Thanks for letting me know. I'm still working on a new template, which may solve this error. Give me a week or so to get that setup.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jun 8, 2012)

Whenever you put 2x2/3x3/4x4/Guhong etc., the forum links to the Speedsolving.com shop. Could you stop this please - it's really bugging me now?


----------



## aronpm (Jun 8, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Whenever you put 2x2/3x3/4x4/Guhong etc., the forum links to the Speedsolving.com shop. Could you stop this please - it's really bugging me now?



I agree. This is annoying.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 8, 2012)

i wouldnt really say its annoying (atleast for me anyway). just pointless, no reason to have it.


----------



## insane569 (Jun 8, 2012)

aronpm said:


> I agree. This is annoying.



This post contains 4 auto links for your convenience.

The most annoying thing to see in a post.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 8, 2012)

You are free to do what you want of course, but slipping advertisements in the middle of people's posts is a bit much.

Opt-out would be nice, like how emoticons are


----------



## aronpm (Jun 8, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> You are free to do what you want of course, but slipping advertisements in the middle of people's posts is a bit much.
> 
> Opt-out would be nice, like how emoticons are



_This post contains 16 auto-link(s) for our advertisement._


----------



## aronpm (Jun 9, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 12, 2012)

I have been using a small perl script for the last three to four years to download the 
weekly competition thread each week. (to be able to calculate the results)
I just change the threads number (and weekly number) to each weeks thread.
But now the perl script does not download anything at all.

Any ideas? Is it the upgrade of the Forum? It is only a guess but seems probable to me.
(I will not cut and paste each post even if those are much fewer now with Odders site as alternate)

this is the script: (which worked a week ago but does not now)



Spoiler



#!/usr/bin/perl -w

$url = "http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?37018-Weekly-competition-2012-22&page=";

for ($i = 1; $i <= 2; $i++)
{
system ("curl \"" . $url.$i."\"");
}


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jun 12, 2012)

Has the upgrade made latex in the wiki stop working? It doesn't seem to work there (and I did use <math> param</math> instead of [math ]param[/math]). Maybe it hasn't worked for a while, because I have never tried to use it before on the wiki.

All I wanted to do with latex was mention on the Big Cube page that there are \( \frac{n\left( n-4 \right)+\frac{1}{1+\tan \left( \frac{n\pi }{2} \right)}+3}{2\left( n-2 \right)} \) [Link] times more (movable) center pieces than edge pieces on the nxnxn, as a motivation to use reduction on very large cubes and that Cage is most efficient when used on the 4x4x4 cube. (If this isn't a good thing to add, then never mind, just tell me, and I won't add it. But I still want to see latex work on the wiki if it is supposed to).


----------



## tx789 (Jun 12, 2012)

HOw about an opion for the auto-link thingy


----------



## stoic (Jun 14, 2012)

I am unable to access via my Android mobile; a totally blank screen loads?


----------



## Julian (Jun 14, 2012)

ellwd said:


> I am unable to access via my Android mobile; a totally blank screen loads?





Julian said:


> This was happening on my iPod as well, problem fixed when I added /index to the end of the URL.


yeah


----------



## stoic (Jun 14, 2012)

Julian said:


> This was happening on my iPod as well, problem fixed when I added /index to the end of the URL.



I tried that but I get a 404 Not Found error


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 14, 2012)

go to m.speedsolving.com and then you can choose the desktop version from there. The same thing happened to me, but now it works fine.


----------



## stoic (Jun 15, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> go to m.speedsolving.com and then you can choose the desktop version from there. The same thing happened to me, but now it works fine.



Yeah that works thanks


----------



## pjk (Jun 16, 2012)

I'll get a new template up soon that is fully compatible with the latest up, which should solve these problems. As for LaTeX, I'll get that fixed too. Please give me a couple weeks to get this done.


----------



## pjk (Jul 11, 2012)

The new theme/template is about ready. You can preview it here:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php?styleid=26

Please let me know your thoughts.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Jul 11, 2012)

I think that the grey on white is a little hard to distinguish. Could you make the grey darker? But other than that, it looks awesome! Great job!


----------



## tasguitar7 (Jul 11, 2012)

At initial view I agree with rubixwiz however after looking at it for about 30 seconds I've adapted and think it's fine. I think the reason why it looked strange (at least to me) is because of being accustomed to the current color scheme of the site.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 11, 2012)

Looks really nice.


----------



## pjk (Jul 11, 2012)

rubixwiz031 said:


> I think that the grey on white is a little hard to distinguish. Could you make the grey darker? But other than that, it looks awesome! Great job!


The logo itself will likely be darkened a bit. But that can come later on. Any feedback on the rest of the site and/or any bugs you notice would be helpful.


----------



## moralsh (Jul 11, 2012)

Looks great.

I don´t know if this is the right place to say it but the world record portlet on the main page (if you are logged out) is outdated, at least on 2x2 and 4x4

On a side note, is it possible to change one's own username? I wanted to write moralsh but wrote morlash instead.

heh, what a weird first post


----------



## n00bcub3r (Jul 11, 2012)

The thin blue bar above every post that says the time that it was posted and the post # is hard to read. Not really a major issue, just wanted to point it out.


----------



## Carson (Jul 11, 2012)

That's very.... bright.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 11, 2012)

n00bcub3r said:


> The thin blue bar above every post that says the time that it was posted and the post # is hard to read. Not really a major issue, just wanted to point it out.



Same here. Hard to see... except your post has it with white text?

Edit: Hey, how come mine is white too?

Edit2: Now it's not white. Whaat??

Edit3: Now it is.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 11, 2012)

1. Its too light. The grey is wayy too light.
2. The buttons are huge. Make them smaller? Or make the logo bigger. 
3. Dont change the site.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 11, 2012)

TOO MUCH GREY, ADD MORE BLUE

the style is fine though

lookin' snazzy


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 11, 2012)

Pretty much what others are saying - the grey is too bright and silvery to be able to read things on it comfortably. And the blue writing on the blue bars doesn't stand out enough.

Has great potential though!


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 11, 2012)

Two major issues;

Report is in a weird place

Post number/link only shows up for the first post on a page (and apparently ajax'd posts) ((oh wait no it's in the MIDDLE of the top bar for some reason))


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 11, 2012)

JustTestingfontSizes
I Think the default font is too small


----------



## Cubetastic (Jul 11, 2012)

Needs more cubes 
Kidding, it looks nommy :3


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 11, 2012)

I liked it better how it was...



Kirjava said:


> Two major issues;
> 
> Report is in a weird place


Where is it?


----------



## Julian (Jul 11, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Where is it?


Posting time.


----------



## Cubetastic (Jul 11, 2012)

*answer and problem*

Hmm, the reply button isn't working for me, and Antoine, it's the blue bar above the post, slightly weird in my opinion also.

Edit: If you click the reply button it glitches.


----------



## Julian (Jul 11, 2012)

Ohey you can't report the first post on a page?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 12, 2012)

Julian said:


> Ohey you can't report the first post on a page?



You can if you click on the white part just over the blue bar of the second.


----------



## MWilson (Jul 12, 2012)

The "X hours ago" and "#X" in the blue bar above each post is very hard to see for me.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 12, 2012)

Eh. It's alright. It'll take a day or two to adjust though. The older colors were a bit more soothing though c:


----------



## mycube (Jul 12, 2012)

looks horrible. i like the old style more!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 12, 2012)

1) It's harder to distinguish the read vs. unread icons for the top-level forum list.
2) I can't find a way to go to the latest unread post in a thread. Previously, it was an annoyingly small button on the left, now it's gone.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 12, 2012)

I like it how it was before.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 12, 2012)

I have changed it to [Fluid] vBFour a while ago, which is the clearest for me.

For anyone wondering how to change to the new or something else, the quick way to do this is scroll all the way to the bottom of any screen, there is a dropdown on the left hand side.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 12, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I have changed it to [Fluid] vBFour a while ago, which is the clearest for me.
> 
> For anyone wondering how to change to the new or something else, the quick way to do this is scroll all the way to the bottom of any screen, there is a dropdown on the left hand side.



Oh that helps... didn't notice that before... thanks.


----------



## Julian (Jul 12, 2012)

If you want to revert to the old style, change the theme to vBulletin Default Fluid, the way Kattenvreinden said.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jul 15, 2012)

Too bright. I'm very used to the current layout, as most other people are. Changing the default will really throw people. And if others like the new layout, then they can change their skin to what they prefer.


----------



## insane569 (Jul 15, 2012)

I like it, But it feels like its missing something. Cant exactly say what.


----------



## Innocence (Jul 16, 2012)

It doesn't really look as...polished as the current theme. If some work was done to make things blend better, it would be cool though.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 17, 2012)

I really dislike the current theme. It's way too bright and too low contrast:
- post dates are almost impossible to read
- almost all text feels more grey than black, and I feel like I have to concentrate harder to read stuff
- too much light grey overall in the theme (for instance the header on top)

I guess I could just switch to another theme, and I will after making this post, but if this is going to be the default it needs to be nicer on the eyes.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 18, 2012)

There seems to be an odd bug when trying to report posts.

The button for reporting the post (the post date) cannot be used when the post is the first on a page. This makes it impossible to report the first post of a thread.


----------



## Julian (Jul 18, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> There seems to be an odd bug when trying to report posts.
> 
> The button for reporting the post (the post date) cannot be used when the post is the first on a page. This makes it impossible to report the first post of a thread.


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?37137-Site-Upgrade&p=761136&viewfull=1#post761136

And Antoine's reply.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 18, 2012)

Julian said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?37137-Site-Upgrade&p=761136&viewfull=1#post761136
> 
> And Antoine's reply.



wat

Thanks!


----------



## insane569 (Jul 18, 2012)

Wait did the report post button just become the whole bar under a post? Or is that just me?


----------



## Bob (Jul 18, 2012)

insane569 said:


> Wait did the report post button just become the whole bar under a post? Or is that just me?



I'm either blind or I don't have a Report button at all...oh, wait, no it's the whole first half of the bar ABOVE my posts...from x minutes ago to the post number.


----------



## pjk (Jul 18, 2012)

For now, don't use the test theme. There are quite a few issues with it. Thanks to everyone to gave their input.

Please use the default theme here:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php?styleid=20

It has some minor formatting issues as well, but nothing too major.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jul 23, 2012)

I have a problem with the attachments function. Whenever I click on the 'Manage Attachments' button or on the paper clip icon, I get a window popping up with a blank grey background with nothing else. I've seen attachments work for others, so there surely must be a way round it. But others have come across this problem as well. Could you fix this for us please?


----------



## pjk (Jul 23, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> I have a problem with the attachments function. Whenever I click on the 'Manage Attachments' button or on the paper clip icon, I get a window popping up with a blank grey background with nothing else. I've seen attachments work for others, so there surely must be a way round it. But others have come across this problem as well. Could you fix this for us please?


What theme is this with? Try the default, and the one that people are testing above. I will get this fixed eventually. Since vB 4.2 is somewhat new, the selection of compatible themes is not very large.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jul 24, 2012)

pjk said:


> What theme is this with? Try the default, and the one that people are testing above. I will get this fixed eventually. Since vB 4.2 is somewhat new, the selection of compatible themes is not very large.



vBulletin Default Fluid skin. I also have the same problem on the test skin.


----------



## A Leman (Aug 29, 2012)

I am about to start a thread, but I can't manage to open the attachment window.:fp 
I have posted attachments in the past, but now the window appears grey and does not open correctly. Can someone please help!!


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 29, 2012)

A Leman said:


> I am about to start a thread, but I can't manage to open the attachment window.:fp
> I have posted attachments in the past, but now the window appears grey and does not open correctly. Can someone please help!!



I've had the same problem.


----------



## A Leman (Aug 30, 2012)

To answer my own question. the attachments work when I change the Forum skin to : test style


----------



## pjk (Sep 2, 2012)

Basically the issue here is the default skin has had some compatibility issues with vB 4.2. I've been working on fixing these, but have been unable to figure out the exact problem. Oddly, it is compatible with vB 4.1. I've been looking into 4.2 skins, but the selection is quite limited. 

For now, please continue posting any errors/bugs you encounter and I will hopefully find solutions in the near future.


----------



## stannic (Sep 25, 2012)

*Cannot attach the file*

For some reason I cannot attach files to my post. I see pop-up Manage Attachments window but it's empty. Why is this?
I'm using Firefox 15.0.
- Bulat


----------



## cuBerBruce (Sep 25, 2012)

stannic said:


> For some reason I cannot attach files to my post. I see pop-up Manage Attachments window but it's empty. Why is this?
> I'm using Firefox 15.0.
> - Bulat


As stated a few posts ago, in your forum settings, temporarily change the forum skin to "test style" (note the existing setting so you can change it back afterwards). At least this worked for me just the other day.


----------



## pjk (Sep 25, 2012)

stannic said:


> For some reason I cannot attach files to my post. I see pop-up Manage Attachments window but it's empty. Why is this?
> I'm using Firefox 15.0.
> - Bulat


As mentioned, for now, switch to the Test Style. You can switch to it via this link. The default theme is here.


----------

